# Kids Campsites



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Hey all, I want to double down on camping with my kids this year. They're all at great ages and we're a Sunday Hiking Family so they're already forced to love the outdoors, having a new baby kinda hampered this past Summer though. I am still rather new to here, but would love some great campsites to take kids to. Bonus points if it has a stream, or I could have them shoot. I am in Layton, but don't mind traveling a bit around the state! Thanks.

*Car camping, designated or wild camping is fine. Kids are 6(s) and 9*


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Streams generally attract people so they may not lend themselves to shooting. Seems shooting bothers some people looking for a little quiet.

Are you looking for car camping or hiking to camp?

Some smaller streams that have camping come to mind. In no particular order, Right Hand Fork and Temple Fork of the Logan. Left hand Fork of Blacksmith, Big Creek by Randolph to name a few. Bigger streams like Logan, Blacksmith Ogden all have camping. And then feel free to branch out to the Uinta's.

Taylor Canyon, Beus Canyon and Adams Canyon all have streams and hiking. The farther south you go the more people there will be.

One thing about Utah, there is no shortage of places to hike and camp. Any that are unique will be crowded at times. Be prepared.

As for shooting you may be able to find a suitable location near some of the areas mentioned as for the most part shooting is allowed on FS and BLM land. Just try to be courteous and safe. And don't leave a mess.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Do you want this in an actual improved campground? Or are you okay with dispersed camping?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Not sure how old your kids are, but of all the places I have taken mine camping they are always happiest when a lake is involved. Especially if they can swim. 

So my recommendation would be to look at campgrounds at reservoirs and lakes. Rockport and Jordanelle have beach areas that my kids like and wouldnt be horribly far from you.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Something else I used to do with paper maps is use a compass to draw a circle in 50 mile increments and see what interested me within the circles. I figured 50 miles of drive time to an hour and it gave me a pretty good idea of what I could do in any given amount of time. By the time you figure 150 miles you are into Nevada, Idaho and Wyoming too. Tons of possibilities.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

middlefork said:


> Something else I used to do with paper maps is use a compass to draw a circle in 50 mile increments and see what interested me within the circles. I figured 50 miles of drive time to an hour and it gave me a pretty good idea of what I could do in any given amount of time. By the time you figure 150 miles you are into Nevada, Idaho and Wyoming too. Tons of possibilities.


You sound like a cartophile Middlefork!

I get lost on Google Earth sometimes when I explore.

I use it a lot for work and if Im not careful, I get sucked in and then suddenly Im exploring an entire area.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

LOL, I've been a lot of places but the last 20 years or so I have concentrated on Utah mostly. Now the fun is finding somewhere I haven't been. And it still surprises me how much of Utah is left that I haven't been.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Bolder MT. (Lower Bounds Res. if it still has some water) is easy access and holds a lot of exploring/hiking opportunities. There are close by areas that I've found arrowheads, mostly broken and discarded in the flint pile by the manufacture, but the kids loved it. Shooting, fishing, hiking and enjoying nature was a blast for my kids when they were pre and early teenagers. They still talk about it.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Good call Taxidermist. I was about to offer the same areas.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Check this one out:








Starr Springs Campground | Bureau of Land Management







www.blm.gov





Or, this one:




__





Fishlake National Forest - UPPER PLEASANT CREEK CAMPGROUND






www.fs.usda.gov





or, this one:








Camp at the Little Grand Canyon


Scenic. Very few people. Jaw dropping canyon views. Free camping and entrance.




www.theoutbound.com


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Starr Springs is a pretty unique campground for sure. A little oasis if you are in that area.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions! I am making a list and will go poke around these sites.


----------



## TheOtherJeff (Oct 7, 2021)

bthewilde said:


> Hey all, I want to double down on camping with my kids this year. They're all at great ages and we're a Sunday Hiking Family so they're already forced to love the outdoors, having a new baby kinda hampered this past Summer though. I am still rather new to here, but would love some great campsites to take kids to. Bonus points if it has a stream, or I could have them shoot. I am in Layton, but don't mind traveling a bit around the state! Thanks.
> 
> *Car camping, designated or wild camping is fine. Kids are 6(s) and 9*


Since I won't be able to take advantage of it from Iowa, I'll divulge my single favorite campground site: Stillwater Campground, site 18. It is right on the bank of the Bear River on the Wyoming side of Mirror Lake Highway. Plenty of room away from other campers (unlike the main loop), and the cleanest bathrooms around if that matters to the kids. It's a great place to do some fishing and hiking from, too.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Stillwater campground is a place that holds A LOT of memories for me. I broke my first fly rod there!

It’s one I had in mind when this question was asked but didn’t know if he wanted improved or dispersed camping.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

The Mirror lake highway from Kamas up has lots of both developed and not. Probably wouldn’t want to shoot there though but has Lots of lakes and rivers. It’s very popular for families .Its a huge area Also the Bald mountain trail is an easy 2 mile hike with incredible views .


----------



## TheOtherJeff (Oct 7, 2021)

7mm Reloaded said:


> The Mirror lake highway from Kamas up has lots of both developed and not. Probably wouldn’t want to shoot there though but has Lots of lakes and rivers. It’s very popular for families .Its a huge area Also the Bald mountain trail is an easy 2 mile hike with incredible views .


The one thing about that area, which I should have mentioned, is that it can get crowded in peak season. Trial Lake, for example, can be an absolute zoo mid-summer. It gets a lot better after Mirror Lake, though, as you come down into the Wyoming side. You can also hike in from the developed campgrounds on the Kamas side of the highway for dispersed camping. Wall Lake isn't a bad hike for kids (or, uh, out-of-shape middle aged adults who still pack like they're 19-year-old Jarheads), is far enough in to get you away from the worst of the crowds, and as you can see below is really pretty. From there you can hike up into the Three Divide Lakes basin and goof around for the day.


----------



## troutscout (Feb 12, 2009)

It's hard to beat the sites along the Mirror lake highway but it can be crowded.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

troutscout said:


> It's hard to beat the sites along the Mirror lake highway but it can be crowded.


Mirror Lake Hwy is getting unbearable due to the overcrowding. Human waste and trash are all over the unimproved campgrounds in some areas.

Summer 2020 we had a frickin rave with flashing lights and a full speaker system going at Alexander Lake until early in the morning. Absolutely unreal.


----------



## mtnwldman (Mar 23, 2014)

Head out west on the Pony Express trail to the geode quarry. The kids will most likely love it. My kids and grandkids all did.​


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

I appreciate all these suggestions! Going to start getting these "blessings" of mine out starting in May so that I don't freeze them out of the hobby.


----------

